# Now yer talkin



## kingslug (Jan 11, 2008)

16   17   18   19   20   
 Wednesday  Thursday  Friday  Saturday  Sunday  











Mostly Sunny 
High 28°F
Low 18°F 

Precip. 10 % 


Rain / Snow Showers 
High 30°F
Low 18°F 

Precip. 30 % 


Rain / Snow Showers 
High 31°F
Low 12°F 

Precip. 60 % 


Snow Shower 
High 21°F
Low 11°F 

Precip. 60 % 


Snow Shower 
High 27°F
Low 13°F 

Precip. 50 % 





Last Updated Jan 11 09:19 a.m. ET 


This looks good!


----------



## Paul (Jan 11, 2008)

Where?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep, things are going to turn around nicely for MLK weekend. There's even snow in the forcast for the north country Sunday nite into Monday. With the great early season we've had I'm not going to let one Jan. thaw week get me down.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 11, 2008)

Keerectamundo --------------------there's Plenty of Winter left . area My regional is back in Bidness 2day lost only 6 trails


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am not as optomistic about the oulook for the rest of the season. I think we will see a return to winter from now until the end of January and then face record warmth and rain for the early part of February.

Honestly seeing several feet of snowcover wash away is downright severely depressing for me and perhaps this is the depression talking for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 11, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> I am not as optomistic about the oulook for the rest of the season.




Little tough to forecast the rest of the season no?  This time last year there wasn't 6 inches of natural in the woods at most everywhere, but northern Vermont.  Heck there wasn't 6 inches at the end of January.

Then came the holidays........


Ya just never know


----------

